# Nigerian Dwarf Kids coming soon! How many?



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I have two does that are due to kid soon. One of them (Lilly) is due April 16th, the other (Honey Bun) is due May 12th. I'm guessing Lilly has triplets or quadruplets and Honey Bun has twins. Hw many do you think they each have?

Pictures are attached. Lilly is the Tri Colored one and Honey Bun is the tan and white one.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

I wouldn't say quads for Lilly maybe twins to triplets, but I could be wrong , And the other one could have twins


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Lilly looks a lot bigger in person, I'm actually thinking triplets for her.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

It looks like it. I had a doe who looked like she was only going to have one kid but she had triplets!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm hoping for lots of doelings!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

So far this year I've had 2 bucklings and a doeling and still one more to kid but I'm pretty sure she will just have one.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks, Karen!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

So far this season I have had 3 doelings and 3 bucklings!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

That's awesome! They're even that cool, I hope my doe will have a doeling so I can be even too.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

;-)


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

these are my twins ( one buckling, one doeling )


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Very cute!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Here are my kids from this season, so far. The first picture is of my doe Pebbles and her doeling and 2 bucklings. The second picture is of my doe T'Pau's buckling and 2 doelings. They are pretty hard to get pictures of. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Aww how precious!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll try to get new pictures of Lilly and Honey Bun on April 1st! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Here are some new pictures of Lilly and Honey Bun. I found out that I got Honey Bun's due date wrong, she is due April 27th, not May 12th. 

































Goats are so hard to get pictures of, lol. They look a lot bigger in person! ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah I would still say twins or triplets for Lilly and a single or small twins for the other one.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm hoping Lilly has triplet does or even 2 does and 1 buck and Honey Bun has 2 doelings! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

On April 5th I'm going to put Lilly in a kidding pen so I can keep an eye on her. I can't wait to see her kids, they out to be really flashy (the sire tends to throw flashy kids). 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

onder: The dogs are starting to get REALLY protective of Lilly (they do that whenever the does are due to kid soon).  I think Lilly going to go soon. She's due in 13 days! :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Lilly is due in 11 days! (Meaning, the soonest she can kid is tomorrow :-D) I can't wait!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

My doe had her kid today!!


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

Beautiful! Doe/buck?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Buck, thanks!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Congratulations! He is cute!

I moved Lilly to a kidding pen today. She is enjoying the peace and quiet.  I can't wait for kids!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Good luck!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

One more week to go. She is definitely starting to show udder progress. I'll see if I can post pictures tomorrow. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

So sorry I haven't been able to post pictures, I've been planning a surprise 60th birthday party for my dad. Anyway, Lilly is starting to show some goo on her pooch, but not a lot, yet. I'll REALLY try to post pictures on Monday (the party is tomorrow).

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully she won't go the day of your dad's party.


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

Adorable..congrats


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

dnchck said:


> Adorable..congrats


The pictures were of my friends goat kids. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> Hopefully she won't go the day of your dad's party.


She just may.  She has been VERY over affectionate to me and hasn't been very interested in food. Also her udder is the size of 2 softballs.  Poor girl is very uncomfortable. She's due in 5 days, so she could kid tomorrow. It would be VERY interesting, especially with 60+ people here.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

They always have them on the days you don't want them to have them and when you are least of expecting it.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

laura12499 said:


> They always have them on the days you don't want them to have them and when you are least of expecting it.


CORRECT!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Lilly 2-3 and honey bun 2


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

4seasonsfarm said:


> Lilly 2-3 and honey bun 2
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


That's what I'm guessing.  I'm hoping for DOELINGS, DOELINGS and more DOELINGS!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

But the most important thing is that they are healthy!! that is what I hope for before anything else!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## Littlevohn (Mar 4, 2014)

That's good


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Lilly is driving me crazy!! Last night the dogs were barking the way they do when a doe is in labor, so I got out of bed at 1:00 am to go check on Lilly, she was NOT in labor, but getting close. I REALLY think that she'll kid today. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hope so! Good luck!


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

How's Lilly doing?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Please reply!! I'm so anxious!!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

No kids, yet. Grrr This doe is driving me NUTS!! She is LOVING to follow the doe code. Sigh. She is due in 2 days, so she has to kid sometime soon. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll try to get pictures of her sometime today. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Such a stinker. They love to keep us on our toes dont they? Goodluck hopefully itl be soon!!!


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh goats they always pick the "best time" and always have us guessing. Good luck kidding


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I hope she had em soon!!


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

She still has them in there. I think she'll kid tomorrow (though I always guess wrong).

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Tell her u gonna sell her if she dosent give u baby's


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I wouldn't dare sell my pretty little Lilly. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Anything yet?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

No. :-( Nothing yet. I guess she just wants to drive me CRAZY and follow the doe code. Today she is at day 146 (nigerians are supposed to kid at day 145). I REALLY, REALLY can't wait for kids!!! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Sigh........ Waiting........ Yawn


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Weeeeellllll? Any news?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Nope. No new news. Well, there are some new news, just not kid news.  Lilly has been having a LOT of amber goo and her udder is FULL.  I'm really hoping she kids soon!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Yay!!! 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Yay again!  I've never had a doe kid in the daylight, so I'm hoping she kids soon. Though we're going to church soon, so I think I'll be okay with kids in the dark, just as long I get KIDS!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck, happy kidding!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Any change??


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

KIDS!!! TWINS!! Lilly decided to have her doeling and buckling while we were at church tonight. Silly girl. Both kids are doing well and nursing. I've named the doeling Cookies n Cream, but I need help naming the buckling. I'll post pics in the morning! KIDS!!!  :-D 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

YAy ....... Congrats ! Good job momma Lilly


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I LOVE new kids!!!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

How about the name for the buckling. Does anyone like the sound of this (including herdname, etc), Desert Flower BE Geronimo and call him Jerry?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations! can't wait for pics


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!

Glad that all went well, even though she snuck them out while you were gone


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Yay!! Congratulations!


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

When are you gonna post pics??!?


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll post pics in a few hours. We have to go to church AGAIN today because I have to help in the Children's Ministry. I'll post pics when I get back. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! They are little, VERY little sweetie pies. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Pictures!!!  These two are of the doeling Cookies n Cream. 
















_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

And these two are of the buckling Geronimo "Jerry". 
















_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

So adorable!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

What adoreable kids, I love their spots! And when I hear the name Jerry all I can think of is Ben and Jerry's ice cream


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

canyontrailgoats said:


> What adoreable kids, I love their spots! And when I hear the name Jerry all I can think of is Ben and Jerry's ice cream


Ya. That's what my mom said she thought of.  Jerry's sister is Cookies n Cream (the kind of ice cream, so his name sounds like ice cream).

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

They are addorable  congratulations!


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks! 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 5 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Honey Bun ISN'T making much progress. :-( I hope she kids soon so that I can decide which class I'll enter Honey in for a show (Junior or Senior). Her pooch looks more relaxed. She doesn't have much udder progress. I'm hoping for twins!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Well, I had Honey Bun ultrasounded on Saturday and guess how many kids she has?  :-D

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

None?


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll announce it when a few more people guess. ;-)

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm gonna guess 3


----------



## laura12499 (Jan 8, 2014)

Ok I was just wondering how much a ultrasound cost for a goat. I never had one done because I was never sure how much it cost. How much did it cost you?


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

2.....?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm gonna guess 4 cause you seem super excited!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm gonna be crazy and say 5


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

But of COURSE the most logical number is three!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

quads....


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Ok so is it possible for a goat to be pregnant but her pooch not look pregnant???


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Anything yet? 

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Charisa!!:l come on already!!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay. This is what you all have been waiting for! :-D Honey Bun has 0 kids! NONE! That's what the ultrasound showed! :GAAH::sad::sad::tear::hair::mecry: NO KIDS!!! :mecry: THAT DOE!!!! I'll have to talk to her AND her husband!!! :GAAH: Well, that's the last of the kids for this season. :mecry: I'm starting to plan breedings for the fall. The price of the ultrasound was $20. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 4 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Was it an internal or external ultrasound? My Cinn had an external done that showed 0 kids...2 weeks before she KIDDED with a gorgeous doeling. Just saying.....


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Does she have any udder development? Going by her belly size I'd say she's either not preggo or she's only got one kid hidden in there...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

Honey Bun is due SOMETIME this Fall!  She is due any time in between October and December. I was not very good at all on seeing when she was bred. I'll try to post pics of her soon.

T'Pau, Pebbles and Lilly are all due on the same day. VALENTINE'S DAY!!!! :welcome:


----------



## jcox5436 (Oct 17, 2012)

Yay!!!! How exciting! We are just getting ready to start the breeding process here...I live in ohio so I try to avoid the really cold months for babies. It would be awesome to have babies on Valentines day.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

jcox5436 said:


> Yay!!!! How exciting! We are just getting ready to start the breeding process here...I live in ohio so I try to avoid the really cold months for babies. It would be awesome to have babies on Valentines day.


I really hope she freshens this time.  I've been trying for months to get her bred.  She hasn't come back into heat since being bred. :stars: I know she was bred any time in between May 26th and August 1st. :think: I'll try to narrow it down a little more. I'll try to post pics of her soon. The camera has decided it doesn't want to work for me. :shock:


----------

